# "We don't need no Kojima for MGS, niggas," says Konami



## Krory (Sep 28, 2015)

In an interview, Graham Day of Konami insists that Metal Gear Solid can continue without the presence of Kojima (and I guess his entire team, since he seems to forget that they all quit, were fired, or demoted), citing Metal Gear Rising as a prime example of the series living outside of Kojima's influence (uhh... what?).

Furthermore, he insists that Konami is still quite intent on pursuing triple-A titles on console and to "not believe everything in the press," ignoring the fact that most of this info comes straight from the horse's mouth.... though he also cites things being taken out of context.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 28, 2015)

Good guy Konami .

but yeah, Rising was cool.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 28, 2015)

Kojima was the main driving force behind Metal Gear Rising AND Revengeance, is this fucker retarded?


----------



## dream (Sep 28, 2015)

Konami has been a great provider of comedy lately.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 28, 2015)

The only thing they have to do is copy/paste the MGSV formula, it works for Ubisoft, I'm sure it can work for them too.


----------



## Jigglypuff (Sep 28, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Kojima was the main driving force behind Metal Gear Rising AND Revengeance, is this fucker retarded?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 28, 2015)

Even if we assume Kojima had nothing to do with MGR, they completely gloss over the fact that MGR didn't do anything ambitious at all, it didn't continue the story in any meaningful way and it was just a conduit to have a awesome action game in the MGS series. It was a completely safe game that didn't actually prove that you could have a meaningful metal gear game without Kojima's involvement.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 29, 2015)

Despite how retarded the article is, I hope this is them implying MGR2 is still on the table.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 29, 2015)

So MGS is going to be divided between canonical and pseudo-canonical entries like Terminator was after James Cameron left?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2015)

If Konami were truly serious about this, they'd make a new IP to shut us all up. They could even outsource it if they want to.


----------



## Simon (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm pretty sure Kojima didn't have much hand in MGR, that game was practically making fun of him and his MGS BS most of the time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2015)

He greenlighted the Rising project as part of his (naive) plan of letting go of the series and leaving it to other developers, oversaw the whole thing, decided to stop it when KojiPro team of newbies were shitting the bed, personally picked Platinum Games for Revengeance and still oversaw the whole thing, PG and KojiPRo.

No Kojima, no Rising, no Revengeance. Saying that MGR is proof that it can live without him is retarded when he was an integral part of its development so that was a shitty example.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 29, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> So MGS is going to be divided between canonical and pseudo-canonical entries like Terminator was after James Cameron left?



Hope not (though likely knowing konami), even then we don't really need any more MGS games outside maybe one to bridge 5 to Metal Gear and someone to fix MGS 5 so we have the full chapter 3 experience we were supposed to have.

Solid Snake's story is over, pretty much no way the can expand on that.  He had a month or so to live at the end of it.  Revengeance showed that anything metal gear without Kojima's touch is bound to fail.  Well actually the NES remake/Port of Metal gear one and Snake's revenge showed that already.

So essentially Konami should just give up on Metal Gear franchise.  It without Kojima is like Silent Hill without team silent.  It just doesn't work.  The non Team Silent games fucked up the lore, basically just tried and failed to remake SH2 over and over without success or went too stupid with Downpour.

While not Kojima Metal Gears have been hillariously bad (Mecha Big Boss anyone. Or I feel asleep) or a mess that needed Kojima to come in and sort it out.

Though knowing Konami there will be a MGS 6 in which we find out snake wasn't old and her was faking it, fox die 2.0 doesn't exist and Ocelot and Liquid are both back.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 29, 2015)

They can still show Solid Snake fighting in the Gulf War before the events of MG, or Big Boss in Vietnam and many other wars he participated during his life.
And of course The Boss and the Cobras in World War 2.
There are several events mentioned during the series but never shown they can use.


----------



## Krory (Sep 30, 2015)

1) Even after being handed to Platinum, KojiPro was still in charge of both plot and design for Raiden with Kojima still personally involved

2) Revengeance hardly failed - it was received very well critically, Kojima himself said he was pleased with initial sales, and it was the 11th best selling game in 2013 in Japan.

3) Silent Hill's canon was hardly cohesive before Team Silent quit, most of all in The Room. Konamj pushed them into a game they didn't want, yes, but it was still their byproduct.

4) Stop acting like MGS' recent titles (or even past ones) weren't ridiculous even with Kojima. That's half the enjoyment - NANOMACHINES IN EVERYTHING. But Kojima has a sense of style - and pride in that style - that can't be replicated.


----------



## lacey (Sep 30, 2015)

Oh Konmai, why you so silly


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> 3) Silent Hill's canon was hardly cohesive before Team Silent quit, most of all in The Room. Konamj pushed them into a game they didn't want, yes, but it was still their byproduct.



I'll argue that the lore 1-4 was very coherent if you stick to the games and don't listen to the fans trying to make sense of every little detail of it all.


----------



## Krory (Sep 30, 2015)

>Silent Hill 4
>Coherent

Okay, you enjoy your little Phantom Zone there.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 1, 2015)

Kojima tweeting with Cerny so he's already networking. Only either Sony or Microsoft can pay what he costs, really.


----------



## Krory (Oct 1, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Kojima tweeting with Cerny so he's already networking. Only either Sony or Microsoft can pay what he costs, really.



Activision, EA and Square Enix have all spent more on games than what Kojima did for MGSV. Although that was admittedly for an abusive-amount of unnecessary advertising (especially on Activision) but...


----------



## Simon (Oct 1, 2015)

Konami is a scummy company, but Kojima had a $80 million budget and +5 years of development time to make MGSV, and he didn't finish it.

I'm not surprised Konami told Kojima to fuck off. MGS really doesn't need him anymore.


----------



## Krory (Oct 1, 2015)

Simon said:


> Konami is a scummy company, but Kojima had a $80 million budget and +5 years of development time to make MGSV, and he didn't finish it.
> 
> I'm not surprised Konami told Kojima to fuck off. MGS really doesn't need him anymore.



There were claims that MGS4 cost between 50 and 70 million, on just one console.

MGS4 also had a three year gap between its official announcement to release, just like MGS5 (which was officially announced in 2012).

The Fox Engine started development in 2008 and was still in development when shown at E3 at 2011 as what was shown was just a tech demo and nothing from a potential game.

Add to that the fact that KojiPro was still working on Metal Gear Rising up until 2010 and Kojima was still executive producer on that title even after Platinum Games took it over (and as previously stated, KojiPro was still responsible for plot and Raiden's character design during Platinum's development).

And add to _that_ KojiPro and Kojima also made _Ground Zeroes_ out of _Phantom Pain_.

So between seven years, they made a brand new engine from scratch, started work on a new game in unique style that was scrapped but still oversaw by them, created the very minor game, and created one of the biggest blockbusters in gaming history. (Add to this KojiPro worked on - in some capacity - Castlevania: Lords of Shadow, Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker, Metal Gear Solid HD Collection, Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D, Metal Gear Solid: Special Ops, Zone of the Enders HD Collection, and Metal Gear Solid: The Legacy Collection, while Kojima himself was working with Suda51 on a Snatcher radiocast and Silent Hills/P.T. all while he was active as the VP of Konami)

Kojima and his team busted their fucking ass in that time and did more work than one could say of almost any development team out there right now.


----------



## Simon (Oct 1, 2015)

That's great and all, but from 2011 to now, he was working on MGSV and that's about it. It didn't take his whole team to make PT and the KojiPro team didn't have anything to do with the Legacy Collection.

I suspect that Kojima and his team underestimated how much effort it takes to develop an open world game. There was suppose to be 5 chapters and 5 areas and we only got 2 with what little plot threads the game had to offer left hanging.


----------



## Krory (Oct 1, 2015)

2011 to now is four years. Not five-plus. And a majority of what I just posted was from 2011-on, and believe it or not Kojima alone does _not_ make video games so he and his team were spread across ten different projects, most of which were demanded by *Konami*.

And if KojiPro didn't have anything to do with the Legacy Collection, they should PROBABLY take their credit off of the game because they are listed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 1, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> Kojima and his team busted their fucking ass in that time and did more work than one could say of almost any development team out there right now.



Please, that's embellishing the whole thing. They decided to go for open world for no reason than open world being "in" right now despite the fact that they had absolutely no experience in making open world games whatsoever, which was made more than clear after making a blatantly unfinished game with its second part being shameless copy paste. The world is static as fuck, empty as hell and with minimal variety. Really, the open world mechanics are fucking non-existent.

The 2 aspects where MGS5 shines is gameplay, which has never been smoother and the sheer amount of options/gadgetry you can use which is titanic. But the mediocre open world mechanics and that god awful, offensively incomplete plot make this game so much less than it should be. Bottom line is Konami might be a piece of shit publisher but Kojima fucked up, pure and simple. 

And the team consisted of greenhorns that were working on Rising was reduced to a skeleton team which collaborated with PG. That's neither here nor there. And Silent Hills was being made by another team altogether. And Lords of Shadow is a non-factor considering Kojima's interaction was minimal, as said by the spaniards themselves.



> And add to that KojiPro and Kojima also made Ground Zeroes out of Phantom Pain.



Yes. The beginning of the game which was sold separately at an honest price of 20 bucks. 

Both Konami and KojiPro are to blame. I fucking hate Konami but Kojima's bullshit development philosophy of nonchalantly wasting money on several aspects of the game, which extended to cutscenes and gameplay, and only ending up cutting at the end of the day, only showed that they were throwing shit at the wall and see what would stick.


----------



## Krory (Oct 1, 2015)

Really because right now you're putting *all* of the blame on Kojima and KojiPro for getting weighed down with extra projects that Konami thought would make them money, like spin-offs and HD re-releases.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm not. Konami is shit and doesn't give an inch of a dog's dick about games anymore and it fucked up by shipping an obviously incomplete game but it's easy not to blame Kojima at all. Since he's Kojima.

Screw that, he had more than ample time to make a better game than we got. AAA open world is probably the most shallow, most marketable genre to make nowadays and Kojima pulled the blandest sandbox imaginable you could ever do with it.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 2, 2015)

I don't think MGSV was ever supposed to ship fully complete, in my opinion it was supposed to be the platform to tell the entire story, with only the first 2 chapters on disc and the rest as dlc. 

My head canon is that initial game was supposed to have a much more logical conclusion ending with chapter 2 with the big reveal happening after some events(instead of just out of the blue), however Kojima wouldn't be able to finish chapter 2 on time and probably asked to delay the game again, but Konami just said "fuck you Kojima, you will finish the entire game on time", which resulted in the mess that you see as chapter 2.


----------



## Simon (Oct 2, 2015)

Just imagine how long it would have taken them to finish this game, we only got two chapters out of five.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 2, 2015)

I'd imagine in 6 months we get a dlc announcement for chapter 3 and then 6-8 for each chapter after 3 is announced. The final chapter probably ends with with Venom's death by Solid Snake.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 2, 2015)

Final chapter could have been a remake of the original Metal Gear.


----------



## Simon (Oct 2, 2015)

Kojima did say he wasn't done with Solid Snake when asked if he was going to be in TPP.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 8, 2015)

MGR had better boss battles (and bosses) then MGSV doe


----------



## Krory (Oct 8, 2015)

Too bad Konami already said no DLC.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 8, 2015)

^ Until they decide that they want more money. Hell even just a fucking side op mission pack would be amazing. I want more 



Weiss said:


> MGR had better boss battles (and bosses) then MGSV doe



MGSV only had 2 real boss battles and both can be beaten in less then minute. Though I do like sandbox nature of Quiets battle, though I didn't think Kojima would have another game with boss battles worse then MGS2(not counting PW).


----------



## Krory (Oct 8, 2015)

A DLC for MGSV would be too much work for them to feel like they could properly make money off of.

They'll just do another panchinko machine or mobile game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 8, 2015)

For a series that it's known for its cool, quirky, unusual or just charismatic boss battles, MGS 5 was a fucking disgrace. Skull Unit is a bunch of walking bullet sponges with QTEs, Sahelanthropus is a walking bullet sponge with a QTE/Bullet Time weakpoint and Quiet...well, Quiet was cool. I beat her by dropping supply drops on her head.



Lara Croft said:


> They'll just do another panchinko machine or mobile game.



Yuka Miyata


----------



## TypicalKiller (Oct 10, 2015)

It's all just priming for the inevitable MGS mobile game that Konami is going to make.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 16, 2015)

Hopefully they fix the mess that Kojima has created with his constant retcons. Especially with TPP.


----------

